# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  dunking

## clampitt

anybody have any great tips on dunking???

----------


## c_ville

to dunk.. its important to be able to get your hand at least 6 inches above the rim with the ball.

if you aren't lucky enough to be shaq tall.. you need to gain a sizeable vertical leap.

to gain on your vertical leap, i reccomend plyometrics.

if you meant different tricks for dunking... start off small and work your way up. start off trying to do a reverse, build up to a 360 and work windwills in.

----------


## Homer 8

polymetrics!!!!! air alert 2,,, this sh*it wrecked my chances of playing pro ball although it did get me a great vertical but in the end my knees gave in and even after a lil scrimmage i cant walk. i hear that air alert is now banned,. as for techniques power dunks is ur man for the job pull that ring down try smash the glass and make fools of people by stuffing it in there face then point and laugh its the only way forward

----------


## c_ville

i have a knee that is ****ed up from hockey.. and no plyometrics i have done ever aggravated it.

----------


## clampitt

air alert banned??,..from what??

i am on air alert 3 and just finish week 5,.. but am gonna have to drop the program for a while do to football season.

----------


## saboudian

> to dunk.. its important to be able to get your hand at least 6 inches above the rim with the ball.
> 
> if you aren't lucky enough to be shaq tall.. you need to gain a sizeable vertical leap.
> 
> to gain on your vertical leap, i reccomend plyometrics.


PLYOs are just the icing on the cake, that core strength still needs to be there. I think it was the soviets who had a rule that you needed to squat 2.5x your BW before beginning PLYOs.

----------


## clampitt

thats ridicoulous.///..2.5 x your bw.

i dont believe that one bit.

----------


## saboudian

> thats ridicoulous.///..2.5 x your bw.
> 
> i dont believe that one bit.


Its the foundation, its the improvement to your squat that will give you your core strength, PLYOs are just combining strength and speed into power, just the icing as I said earlier. Mark Henry was a PLer, squatting somewhere in the 800's or 900's, 6'3, weighing around 300lbs or so, and he can dunk a basketball.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

supercat

----------


## spoonta66

so i would have to squat 900lbs before i could start the program?

----------


## TestTubeBaby

u dont have to be strong to dunk..

----------


## corymc23

[QUOTE=TestTubeBaby]u dont have to be strong to dunk..[/QU

you certainly do have to be strong to dunk. Maybe not bicep strength strong but you most certainly do. Jumping is a power move, power is defined as fallows-- speed+strength=power! So if you dont have half of that equation then the end result (Dunking) is impossible.

----------


## cutmass

omg first this is a stupid question how can u ask for tips on dunking lol was starting point guard for fresno city college for two years and i can easily dunk and for those that say u need muscle is stupid i'd bet $1000 all those bodybuilders cant even touch the rim much less dunk and they have all the muscle in the world. alot of jumping has to do with genetics. and the other big factor is fast twitching muscles thats what u need to get up quick and high. i do not have big legs and i can only squat 1801lbs i have bad knees. i know plenty of people that fly and are all skinny alot of them have long arms. look at college and nba players most of them have skinny ass legs its just all bout genetics and fast twitching muscles wich u can get with ploymetrics just jumping alot i mean alot will increase ur verticle.

----------


## TallB4Small

Fast twitching muscles is exactly right. Its the small fibers that determine your reflexes and explosiveness. You are either born with strong fast twitch fibers or you have to develop them. Mark Henry is a rare case im sure. But there are alot more people that dunk, than there are that squat 2.5X their body weight. Plyometric training, platform shoes (strength) worked for me. They all work, if your knees will hold up. 
One other thing i did when i was in college that really helped was using a Big Cat calf machine. Its where you are standing but it alows you to squat down and explode up without leaving the ground, therefore reducing impact to your knees. Most highschools/colleges have them, but i think most gyms have gotten away from them by now.

----------


## RATM

i bought a pair of air jordans and was packing it in. 


















maybe it was getting packed, either way, i looked good with jordans on!!!

----------


## TallB4Small

Haha, ya....

----------


## talltanman

> Its the foundation, its the improvement to your squat that will give you your core strength, PLYOs are just combining strength and speed into power, just the icing as I said earlier. Mark Henry was a PLer, squatting somewhere in the 800's or 900's, 6'3, weighing around 300lbs or so, and he can dunk a basketball.





Mark Henry, Now that was a strong mofo. He grew up like 20 minutes from my hometown. 
Where is he at now. He doesn't wrestle anymore does he??

----------


## RONINASAUNA

Allen Iverson sure looks like he could squat huge....rofl
 :Elephant:

----------


## A_Giant_Bear

leg press, lunges, hip flexors, box squat, hang cleans, jumping on boxes, strength shoes.

----------

